# Retaining Wall ID - Need Help



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

I've been eye balling this retaining wall at Chick-fil-A for a few years now and finally decided to take a couple pictures. It's concrete formed but I wouldn't call it stamped. Maybe it's described as modular? Each section is about 3.5 feet wide x 1.5 feet tall. The blocks on the top are hollowed out, probably to plan things but I doubt the blocks beneath are hollow. This wall is looking better and better as it gets older. Does anyone know who makes this?


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

Nevermind. Figured it out https://www.piedmontprecast.com/redi-rock


----------

